
Fake news is here to stay… - rbanffy
https://om.co/2017/11/15/fake-news-is-here-to-stay/
======
grawprog
I really don't understand this whole fake news crisis bullshit. There's always
been fake news. Nobody ever had a problem with people believing crap from the
National Enquirer and other shit like that for years and years. You can still
buy them at every checkout stand. I've met plenty of people in my life who
believe those to be legitimate news. Whatever happened to not giving a shit
about the moron that believes in fake news?

